

How do I determine an iPhone app's approximate sales? - keltex

Doing some research for a client who is asking what the market is for a particular app. I know the competitors' apps rankings, but how would one guess (even if very very approximate) what their actual sales are?<p>There are tons of resources available for viewing competitor website traffic (e.g. http://www.compete.com), but is there any resource for iTunes apps?
======
kalendae
this is a little old but could be used for very approximate approximations:
<http://www.joelcomm.com/app_store_ranktosales_revealed.html>

